# Kette ZR Team 7.0 2011



## doctorsnyder (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bei meinem Bike ist die Kette gerissen (im übrigen das 2te mal; d.h. 2 Glieder wurden bereits entfernt). 
Diese wollte ich nun ersetzen, und lt. dem Datenblatt ist es eine Shimano HG74 10-Speed. Weiß einer auf die schnelle, wieviel Glieder standardmäßig montiert sind? Leider gibt es beim Bike Discount 2 zur Auswahl mit selber Bezeichnung (1* 112 Glieder und 1* 116 Glieder). 
Ist es weiter hinratsam die HG74 erneut zu montieren, oder sollte ich direkt zu einer anderen Kette greifen?!

Gruß und Danke
Michael


----------



## donprogrammo (1. August 2011)

Du kannst jede 10 Speed Kette von Shimano montieren, und da die nicht viel mehr kosten würde ich an deiner stelle eine in XT Qualität nehmen.
Die Länge reicht so oder so, kürzen musst du sie eh, 112 ist meißt schon zu lang.
Die richtige Länge bestimmst du, indem du die Kette ohne sie in Umwerfer und Schaltwerk einzufädeln um das große Kettenblatt und das große Ritzel legst. Dann suchst du die länge, bei der du sie gerade noch schließen könntest. Da hast du deine Länge. Oder du zählst die Glieder an der alten Kette, was mir aber immer zu lange dauert ^^.

Die Frage ist warum dir die Kette so oft reißt. Fährst du zufällig Gänge wie vorne das kleine Kettenblatt und hinten das kleinste Ritzel oder vorne das große Kettenblatt und hinten das größte Ritzel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biking_Steini (4. August 2011)

Hey doctorsnyder,
also ich fahre auch die HG-74 und nie Probleme  gehabt. Habe jetzt gerade die 2. montiert, da sich die 1. um 1mm  gelängt hat (soll 119,5 >>> ist 120,5). Denk dran die Kette  richtig zu montieren, da sie laufrichtungsgebunden ist (Prägung nach  aussen). Ferner drauf achten, in welcher Richtung du sie aufziehst  (steht genau in der Anleitung, bitte auch unbedingt so machen). Richtigen Kettennietstift benutzen (10-fach), dann sollte es eigentlich klappen. Die Länge ist 112 Glieder.
Wie donprogrammo schreibt, nimm gleich die XT-Kette, ist noch ein bissle besser und kost glaub ich nur 3 EUR mehr.

Bis dahin ....
Steini


----------

